# End of landlines



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

_Landline phones will be axed by 2025: Digital switchover leads to fears elderly and vulnerable will struggle to cope if they're forced to rely on mobile technology

From 2025, all households and businesses will need the internet to make calls under a digital shake-up, meaning millions will be pushed online for the first time or forced to use mobiles to make calls.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...le-cope.html?ito=email_share_article-masthead_

Well isn't that just great. Another hairbrained thoughtless idea dreamt up by some young, healthy, prat living in tech avenue with everything at his fingertips.

It's a bit like electric cars will be phased in without the infrastructure to use them, everything thing online when 10% of the population can't get any or only very slow speeds little more than dial up.
It probably doesn't bother you and many more about the lousy audio on even the best smart phone. Imagine trying to ring a call centre in Asia and hanging on while the battery slowly dies trying to understand a heavy accent in another language knowing your going to have to start all over again and waste another morning.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As soon as I saw daily mail I lost interest, sensationalist barstewards.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was pointed out to me by my techy friend in California knowing how good and cheap our landline deal is compared to his.
We pay €41.90 for everything and he is trying to cut his phone service down from $320 to only $ 200.

He tries to call me on a Whatsapp call and within seconds I give up and call back using our 'free' landline.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We tend to use Wassup these days unless I need to record the call.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We used to pay approx £32pm (going to £36 from July) for broadband and "anytime" calls. We both had mobiles offering 500Mb, unlimited texts and "unlimited calls" for £6pm.
TOTAL £48PM

In July we moved to broadband (inc line rental) for £24 and increased our mobile fees to £8 (3Mb) and £10 (10Mb).
TOTAL £42PM.

We still receive incoming landline calls, so no need to inform folk to change their contact routines, and we save £6pm as well as getting much more data usage when away from home.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We tend to use Wassup these days unless I need to record the call.


You obviously have good ears and internet Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do my lugholes have to do with anything Raymond?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What we need to remember is that landlines are about the only bit of telecoms that work without the need for electricity. Sometime that we will find out:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We pay £25 for landline which has not worked for 2 months (Orange), no internet available.

Internet by satellite 90€ pm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BT provided the electrickery for their customers, as does Virgin or any other supplier, s'not magic.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Of course it’s magic!

We suffer regular power cuts during the winter so our wireless handsets stop working. Out comes the old wired phone and we can contact the rest of the world!

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What do my lugholes have to do with anything Raymond?


You said you use Wassapp Kev. That would probably be on a smart phone? I have yet to find a smart phone with acceptable audio for my ears even with reasonable internet. Unlike a landline phone which is much clearer.
Unless you lose one of your senses you never understand how it affects others.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> You said you use Wassapp Kev. That would probably be on a smart phone? *I have yet to find a smart phone with acceptable audio for my ears even with reasonable internet. *Unlike a landline phone which is much clearer.
> Unless you lose one of your senses you never understand how it affects others.
> 
> Ray.


You have yet to try an iPhone Ray??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> You have yet to try an iPhone Ray??


Yes Drew. My nephew, niece and son have them and they are better but still nothing like a landline.
My wife with perfect hearing can quite happily carry on a conversation via Skype and Whatsapp on the smart phone but I struggle.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do not have good hearing Ray, I also have tinnitus, but I do not have problems on a phone regardless of how I use it, unlike everyone in the street these days using them on Speaker, WTF is that all about, I have no wish to hear others conversations.

Anyway, earlier smartphones used to come with an earpiece so try one of those Ray, or earphones, these are good if you can et them over there, really clear.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...s+Sound+With+Mic+For+Iphones+Samsung&_sacat=0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got loads of em Kev.
Now just imagine a call coming in and then fumbling about taking one or both aids out to then find and stick ear buds in. It's all a pointless faff when a landline is so much better. Why do I need to go through all this? Then of course you get 'someone' try and say something to you with those ear buds in. 

Why do it?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I must have forgetted you wore those Ray, apologies.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now imagine this Kev. You wear hearing aids most of the time and a bug or mossie stings you inside your ear. Not right inside but just in the ear folds. So now the hearing aid makes the bite very sore, you take that one out and try to manage with the other one. Very few people actually turn their heads to talk to you and just mumble with their heads down in another direction. 
This practice is quite normal for people with good to normal hearing but now with only one aid I constantly have to ask can you face me when talking? "It was alright before" I get.
I am constantly having to change what I'm doing as even typing or paper rustling can stop me hearing the first few words before I get focused onto the conversation. Imagine a dozen people at a gathering wondering why you missed the subject.

And yet with a blind person everyone makes allowances. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I too miss the first few words sometimes, as my attention is diverted, TV, Driving etc, Liz does get annoyed with me at times if the Tinnitus is a bit loud.


I can't tell talk from mutter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hearing aids and iPhone with blue tooth would fix the problem of a desperate person. >
They costalot though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Android phones also have bluetooth Jan but why? Just so I can do without a perfectly clear landline?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think a special shroud will have to be made with pockets in for a few folks.>

Unfortunately we have to move with the times. 
I very rarely use my house phone, the only people I call or receive calls from on land line are business, much nicer to talk to my friends on messenger or WhatsApp.

In 2025, oh silly me, that’s only 4 years time, hopefully I will still be around. 
Anywayup I reckon like a lot more things you read in papers it’s Fake News, I’ve been involved in forward planning in the past, most of it is pie in the sky.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again I would guess you have good ears Jan. So those that haven't need to be educated into the latest equipment that will 'enhance' their lives. 
Like 'smart' meters?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you think the problem/difference is Ray? obviously we can't experience each other perceptions.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a husband and Mother in law who were deaf. I am afraid it’s something you have to learn to live with until they come up with ear drum replacements. It is a horrible thing to have to live with and all what you say is correct. Everything is worse for you because you socialize a lot, have a lot of phone calls to deal with, Hans was getting frustrated with all the trials of hearing aids, but you cannot replace your natural hearing the same as spectacles can’t replace natural sight. The world will not stop turning and humans will not stop inventing new gadgets, but I’m pretty sure it will be a few more years before we holiday on the moon 🌝 and maybe even more before our land lines are disposed of.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We will keep a landline as long as we can. Our mobile reception is weak out in the countryside plus Ray made an important point about times when you are hanging on and hanging on...

In terms of calls I still see the mobile as a back up to the landline when at home. We pay £26.50 for landline, all calls and wired broadband however as the wired is so weak we also have 4G wifi for £45 a month. When the landline contract ends in Sept I'll shop around however I don't think I'll get it it for much cheaper than the current deal I have. In that case I'll probably renew the existing landline contract and broadband and just keep the wired broadband as a back up in case 4G goes down.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone who followed my colonoscopy post will realise what it is like when you have no landline. Running out to the garden to make a mobile call. Missing vital text messages because the signal is too weak in the house. For some days, apart from the weak dongle signal allowing some basic internet usage, we were completely cut off. I still feel traumatised thinking about it. How do you call 999 if necessary? How do hospitals and other necessary bodies get hold of you. I never give my mobile number out. Always my landline. There are some on line forms etc that refuse to let you complete it without a mobile number being inserted. They lose my business.

Yes, Ray, deafness is very misunderstood. They did have a theme, for a while, where Ben in Eastenders was without good hearing but they soon got him an implant. The deaf daughter of Mick is not really portrayed properly. She seems to follow most conversations within a crowded room which is rubbish of course.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Hearing aids and iPhone with blue tooth would fix the problem of a desperate person. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> They costalot though.


Tis wot this deaf old got uses, works well for me. And folk don't get deafened now as I can listen to TV at a normal volume.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have mobile signal outside but not in you can buy a signal booster. It is an outside aerial with a repeater inside.

We had no signal in the house and bought one. If I turn it off, as I do to check it works, the signal vanishes. With it on we both have full signal and fast mobile internet.

There are a few technical considerations to make sure you get the right one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought my internet and phone were expensive @ 43€ a month it will be cheaper when I have the glass fiber next year.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They are selling fibre at a premuim here Jan not a discount. What's your plan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s being laid all over our region and will cost less than Telecom. Same plan with faster internet.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't Princess Diana try to end the use of landlines?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Didn't Princess Diana try to end the use of landlines?


??? Ha ha oh landmines!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And yet with a blind person everyone makes allowances.
> 
> Ray.


That is very true Ray. My father was totally deaf but when he told people they'd just shout louder at him.

But he was always aware, when driving, of a blue light anywhere in the vicinity long before any of the rest of us.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It'll be quite a few years before they run fibre out to where we live as we are 10 miles from the nearest A road! I hope that 4G will come down in price from the exorbitant rate it is now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

erneboy said:


> If you have mobile signal outside but not in you can buy a signal booster. It is an outside aerial with a repeater inside.
> 
> We had no signal in the house and bought one. If I turn it off, as I do to check it works, the signal vanishes. With it on we both have full signal and fast mobile internet.
> 
> There are a few technical considerations to make sure you get the right one.


That's interesting. BT send us these little black box things when they first connected us to full fibre and again at this re connection. They are some sort of booster but I think they are for inside the house to get the wifi signal. They know if they are switched on or not because we get an email to say they are "switching them off due to them not being in use" and "if you have a device connected to them then turn it off or you will be subject to more charges". Have no idea what they are talking about. Could it be they are for boosting wifi in the event of a landline broadband failure? If so, no one mentioned them during all those interminable calls I made from the garden to BT.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Tis wot this deaf old got uses, works well for me. And folk don't get deafened now as I can listen to TV at a normal volume.
> 
> Terry


Very sensible, that would have been the next thing I would have insisted because the Bluetooth headphones were a bit cumbersome.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> It'll be quite a few years before they run fibre out to where we live as we are 10 miles from the nearest A road! I hope that 4G will come down in price from the exorbitant rate it is now.


I am at least that distance from a main road Graham, Fiber is being laid everywhere in my area.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think BT would have any interest in selling signal boosters for mobile signal as they boost this or that wavelength or range of wavelengths. I don't know but does BT even have it's own mobile network? It belongs to EE I think. But regardless any signal booster would boost the signals for multiple networks. Perhaps that's why mobile companies don't seem to sell them?

This is the kind of thing I have fitted. https://lcpshop.net/product/3g-mobile-signal-booster/?msclkid=1f819847c4d219b28e51f95f72376f79

Here's a site in the UK selling them, but the prices are stupidly high: https://www.signalboosters.co.uk/search

Amazon UK doesn't have the full kits. Here's one like mine which I bought on Amazon.es https://www.amazon.es/Proutone-Ampl...629009900&sprefix=antena+movil,aps,225&sr=8-5

I will keep looking but it may be that they aren't approved in the UK. Here's a company selling them, but the prices are well inflated compared to EU prices: https://www.amazon.es/Proutone-Ampl...629009900&sprefix=antena+movil,aps,225&sr=8-5

Nobody should buy one of these without understanding which wavelengths they want to boost. Without research it is possible to buy the wrong one. That may be why some people say the don't work. They won't if they aren't boosting the frequencies your phone and network works on. Don't rely on it, but in general the more expensive ones boost the wider range of frequencies.

If anyone wants one we can do the research on here. Though they look like a much better deal price wise in the EU than they are in the UK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I am at least that distance from a main road Graham, Fiber is being laid everywhere in my area.


Subsidised by the government to keep you 'East Germans' happy?:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Subsidised by the government to keep you 'East Germans' happy?:laugh:


How very dare you separate this country into two parts again :frown2: poor sods had enough trouble the first time, I wouldn't wish that to happen to any country.
I already have a good internet, but they say the fibre is lightning fast, I wonder if it will jig up this forum for me when it arrives..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love to get rid of my landline

I only get unwanted calls on it now

We mostly use Alberts I phone 

I haven’t really embraced the I phone although I’ve got one if Albert phones 

But it seems that the landline is connected to the wifi, you need to pay for the landline to get the Wifi 

I have free calls but never use it but every Tom dick and Harry does, to warn my wifi is being cut off, my computer has a bug, someone is using my credit card and can I answer a quick survey 

No I can’t and often getting to the dam thing to answer it isn’t easy given my mobility

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Sandra: yes you need a landline to provide the internet (unless you want a satellite phone).

The calls coming into your house shouldn’t cost you anything (some calls from scammers used to involve premium rate numbers but they seem to have died a death)

The outgoing calls are open to your decision. You can opt for “anytime” calls, where you pay approximately £10 pm up front and then the actual calls are free (subject to certain restrictions such as “up to 1 hour”. Alternatively you could have “weekend” calls or “evening” calls for a lower up front charge. 

When we were both working we opted for weekend and evening calls but when we retired we paid the extra for anytime so that we could ring people when it suited us. This month we have ditched the outgoing call plan and we are making all calls using our mobiles 

EXCEPT on Friday we had to notify a relative about a death and they have an awkward phone screening system so we just accepted that we will be changed for one call using the landline!

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As soon as I come up against a call screening system I hang up. Can't be bothered to faff about.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, just let the landline calls go to answer phone. As soon as you recognise the voice then pick up the phone. Or ignore the call if you choose to. We get very few unsolicited calls now since I started doing that.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> How very dare you separate this country into two parts again :frown2: poor sods had enough trouble the first time, I wouldn't wish that to happen to any country.
> I already have a good internet, but they say the fibre is lightning fast, I wonder if it will jig up this forum for me when it arrives..


Jan

It was trying to be a joke, because you are not German, but are Easter (UK)

I think people had it worse here in Poland and Basia's Mother probably had it even worse in the part of Poland which is now Belarus, followed by 5 years in Siberia. Fortunately she is still with us at 100.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Was she sent to Siberia Geoff? I have always assumed people didn't go voluntarily .


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

raynipper said:


> As soon as I come up against a call screening system I hang up. Can't be bothered to faff about.
> 
> Ray.


I don't like them BUT they are a good line of defence especially for the elderly or vulnerable.

This one is an elderly family member who we ring at Xmas and whenever there is important family information to pass on (usually a death, followed a few days later by the date of the funeral which this person almost always attends).
Going through the rigmarole to get him to accept our mobile numbers probably isn't worth the effort, although once we get an idea of how much these calls are costing we might change our minds (tight-wads! :wink2.

Gordon

My wife also avoids leaving messages on answer phones, despite us having one which is very useful.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Was she sent to Siberia Geoff? I have always assumed people didn't go voluntarily .


Alan

Yes she was sent, because what is now Belarus had been part of Poland and Uncle Joe Stalin moved a lot of the Polish people to Siberia to stop them trying to claim the territory back, as I understand it.

I cannot get the full story out of her, which is a pity because it should be told, but maybe too many sad memories. I know she later hitched with Polish units that were fighting with the Russians and got as far as Uzbekistan before being sent back to Siberia

Later she was repatriated to Poland, where she married a Polish doctor here in Katowice which resulted in two daughters of which my Basia is the younger.

Of course their life under Communist time was not easy but made better by the fact that doctor husband was in the army, at quite a senior level, so they got a flat, where Mother still lives at 100, and gets a good military widow's pension.

Mother also suffered a tragedy in her life, which I will not relate here, so she has done well to press on to 100.

Until I came here 10 ears ago I think Basia had only been out of Poland 3 times- once to visit her Sister, then in London where Basia and I first me, and in Communist times to Bulgaria for a seaside holiday and to Paris as a teenager with the Scouts. Since then apart from MHoming from Scotland down to the Pyrenees, Alps and across France, Germany, Slowakia and this year down to Greece, we have had holidays in Canaries(3) Brazil and skiing in Andorra. It feels good to give her this freedom which she did not have early in life and I have her great company.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The whole history of the Eastern Block is comprised of lists of terrible events, great human spirit, kindness and endurance intersperced with brutality the like of which we can't even imagine.

I read the hiztory and am staggered and humbled. Especially the stoicism of the Polish people who so undeservedly are badly treated in England. The idiots forget, no never even knew, what we owe them and how close we were and still should be. Not many nations faced the nazi onslaught on horse back and fewer would have done so.

Basia's mother is one lady who's hand I'd like to shake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just for the record, you do NOT need a landline to get the internet, there is cable in most towns and cities even into the countryside now, Not sure how Sky provides their services these days, they were looking into fibre optic cable last time we thought about switching to them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You do here Kev.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mobile broadband is fine, where it works too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't you have cable TV there then?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> The whole history of the Eastern Block is comprised of lists of terrible events, great human spirit, kindness and endurance intersperced with brutality the like of which we can't even imagine.
> 
> I read the hiztory and am staggered and humbled. Especially the stoicism of the Polish people who so undeservedly are badly treated in England. The idiots forget, no never even knew, what we owe them and how close we were and still should be. Not many nations faced the nazi onslaught on horse back and fewer would have done so.
> 
> Basia's mother is one lady who's hand I'd like to shake.


I dare not mention Yalta in this household, by which they consider Churchill and Roosevelt 'gave' Poland to Stalin, even though we would have had to start a war against the Soviets to chase them out of Poland.

Anything East of the Oder and Rome has always been a mess.

This message has been sent by my landline (maybe- I do not know)

Geoff

EDIT I have worked with quite a few Poles in UK and have had nothing but good experiences doing so. Also some good social experiences.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just for the record, you do NOT need a landline to get the internet, there is cable in most towns and cities even into the countryside now, Not sure how Sky provides their services these days, they were looking into fibre optic cable last time we thought about switching to them.


Sky non fibre use the same copper cable BT etc use, they just connect it to their servers at the other end.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember when visiting the memorial site of Oradour-sur-Glane that the info said the incident was not unusual, and that as the Russians retreated through Belarus they repeated the barbaric acts time and time again.

It just is so hard to take in.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Churchill wasnt really to blame. The other two had made it quite clear that he was the junior party and had little say by that time.


I guess I grew up well disposed to Poles. My grand parents in Lincs used to talk of having had a number of Poles billeted on them and had nothing but good to say of them. I've since met quite a few Poles and formed the same impression.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the were put down a lot where we lived, not personally, just fur coat and no knickers sort of comments, they were proud people and would rather look good than have food in the cupboard, I expect many people going to a new country might feel the same way


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No cable round here  That may be why we got full fibre?

We have many Polish people around here. Lovely, hard working people who are even opening their businesses in our market town helping to keep it going.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There are quite a few polish communities around the Manchester area 

We have a couple of polish delicatessen shops in bury which we use, wish we knew more about the foods on offer , love the cucumbers in brine 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I remember when visiting the memorial site of Oradour-sur-Glane that the info said the incident was not unusual, and that as the Russians retreated through Belarus they repeated the barbaric acts time and time again.
> 
> It just is so hard to take in.


Jean

Can you give me any link to that please. PM if better.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The massacre was not an unusual incident in Belarus during World War II. At least 5,295 Belarusian settlements were burned and destroyed by the Nazis, and often all their inhabitants were killed (some amounting up to 1,500 victims) as a punishment for collaboration with partisans. In the Vitebsk region, 243 villages were burned down twice, 83 villages three times, and 22 villages were burned down four or more times.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khatyn_massacre

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_in_Belarus


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> The massacre was not an unusual incident in Belarus during World War II. At least 5,295 Belarusian settlements were burned and destroyed by the Nazis, and often all their inhabitants were killed (some amounting up to 1,500 victims) as a punishment for collaboration with partisans. In the Vitebsk region, 243 villages were burned down twice, 83 villages three times, and 22 villages were burned down four or more times.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khatyn_massacre
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_in_Belarus


I think I misunderstood Jean's use of 'they' as meaning the Russians.

I am well aware of the Katyn story, mostly because of the time the President of Poland was killed in an aircraft crash when going to the memorial and I then read all 380 pages of the report to refute Basia's Sister' allegations that the Russians had 'murdered' him. It was a classic example of crew descending below safe limits.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

22,000 Poles killed and then disposed of at Katyn. The Nazis investigated the site as a Soviet War Crime even so the Russians attempted to blame them.

https://allthatsinteresting.com/katyn-massacre


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I think I misunderstood Jean's use of 'they' as meaning the Russians.


Actually, that's what I did mean but I may have misremembered.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a message from EE whilst we were away reminding me that our broadband and line rental contract is up on 6th Sept. We currently pay £26.60 a month for (crap) broadband; line rental; and unlimited calls.

They want to put it up to over £40 a month!

As we don't need the broadband as we now have unlimited 4G, I had a quick look for landline only suppliers yesterday. There are only 3 in the UK apparently (happy to be corrected if my research is flawed): BT; Virgin; and Direct Save Telecom. the first 2 look exorbitant; the latter is cheaper but only of you pay upfront for a year.

I'll get on to EE and see what discount we get for being loyal (as we also have our mobiles and 4G with them). If they can get close to what I'm paying now I'll probably stay with them and then have the (crap) broadband as a back up in case of 4G issues.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well that's a result!

I rang EE this afternoon and have retained my existing contract terms but at a lower price! It's only a quid a month cheaper but fixed for 2 years.

Saves me having to trawl around for a landline only deal plus we get to keep the broadband as a back up too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We did it with Virgin a few months ago, we now pay 3£ less pm, and have more channels, I have the moby number of a chap in the want to leave department, I just ring him, he gives me the number and extension of someone who will give me what we want, we don't mind paying, but they keep hiking it up to silly levels each year.

I got his number when his landline went down and he rang me on his moby, nice lad, Geordie from the north east.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

EE have it sewn up around here as its only them and BT who can provide broadband. Mobile reception is rubbish unless you are with EE as well...and that isn't great.

I could have tried Virgin for my landline but I reckon I get more leverage having everything with EE.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Well that's a result!
> 
> I rang EE this afternoon and have retained my existing contract terms but at a lower price! It's only a quid a month cheaper but fixed for 2 years.
> 
> Saves me having to trawl around for a landline only deal plus we get to keep the broadband as a back up too.


Lucky you Graham. I tried that with Plusnet n they wouldn't play ball at all. So now I have 100GB with voda mobile n gave up my landline n (pretty crap) WiFi.


----------

